# A year in Montreal



## daveblack (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd love some advice and honest opinions from people regarding our little dream...
We are an unmarried couple with 2 children, both under 5, and we are thinking... or should I say dreaming (perhaps madly) about the idea of moving to Montreal. We have never been there in fact but...
Our idea is to try it out for a year and see how it goes but with the whole visa and immigration issues I'm not sure if this is a realistic possibility.
My partner is French and the children are bilingual, which is why Montreal has a strong draw for us. We are both self-employed, and both hold degrees. I am a visual artist and would like to look into the idea of artistic residencies in the city, so if any one has any helpful info on this then that would be fantastic.
Anyway any info would be really helpful, especially regarding how to get into canada with children, what do we need to apply for? Also, I'd love to hear from people that have managed to move to Montreal and learn more about what the city has to offer. Especially artistic opportunities.

Thanks in advance for any information or helpful experiences


----------



## Caelan (Jan 13, 2008)

Where do you live now?


----------



## imdelta (Jan 13, 2008)

*There is no try: do or do not!*

Hello,

Remember Yoda's words? - "There is no try: do or do not!"

My advice would be to dig for all information possible in advance, contact people and make up your mind before coming. You must be firmly decided about that, otherwise you risk to fail, unless you and your family are very lucky, in general.

Montreal offers plenty of opportunities but it depends on you to find them or allow them find you


----------



## Nomad_Girl (Jan 16, 2008)

If you are from the UK and under 30 - there is a certain visa allowing you work in Canada for up to a year..

Here:
(I'm not allowed to post the link...... so google Bunac and then go onto 'Work Canada' on the British side)

I'm not sure if you're able to get it, having kids. Or whether you're actually married or whatnot. Or if that even makes a difference..

But it's worth looking into..


----------



## daveblack (Jan 9, 2008)

We are currently living in Ireland and unfortunately both over 30. (but under 40 if that means anything).
So is there a way for getting a year visa or some such thing for our situation? 
And/or how difficult is it to bring a family to canada as an unmarried couple?


----------

